# "LE"...procés



## aricosec (26 Janvier 2002)

ici il serait charitable de n'afficher que des idées précises,en somme un récapitulatif qu'il faudra mettre a jour pour le procés communauté macg contre SIRMAC GINETTE

il nous faut des jurés,des témoins de la défense,et des avocats

des juges (presidents ou assesseurs)
-?
-?
-?
des procureurs potentiels
 TELEMAC
-?
-?
-?

des avocats(ça s'ra pas facile)
-
des témoins de la défense(et pour eux ça s'ra trés dur)

1_ ARICOSEC


des témoins a charge(seuls ceux de macg sont acceptés,sinon le serveur risque d'exploser)

voila au boulot,pour référence le post

*"mais qu'a donc fait sa majesté sirmacgrégor"*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2002)

Comme membre passif des forums MacG j'ai lu les frasques et les nombreux commentaires de SMG, je n'ai que rarement prit position et mon avis est encore assez neutre sur la question, c'est pourquoi je postule comme jurés


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Vu les risque de dérive nurenbergien de ce procès, je me propose comme médiateur-modérateur ( oui je sais ça n'existe pas vraiment mais bon)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Je postule comme "anti".

Je suis anti-procès débile.


















Arrêtez vos conneries !!!

*STOP À LA HONTE !!!*

On m'avait vanté la bonne ambiance de ces forums malgrès quelques parasites infantiles, et bien je me rend compte avec stuper que vous êtes pareil voir pire avec votre procès ridicule.

Vous vous moquez du niveau ras les paquerettes et basse-cour des forums M+, mais-là ce n'est pas mieux.

- Arrêtez cet étalage d'imbécilité,
- SMG, achète-toi une conduite à Prisunic, ou casse-toi,
- les modérateurs, merci de modérer les posts complètement idiots !

J'espère que ça finira vite, sinon, moi, j'me casse !

BzzzbZzzbbzZBZBZzzzz


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

En temp qu'ancien sur les forums je prend une des places de juges, quand débute le procé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*Je postule comme "anti".

Je suis anti-procès débile.


















Arrêtez vos conneries !!!

STOP À LA HONTE !!!

On m'avait vanté la bonne ambiance de ces forums malgrès quelques parasites infantiles, et bien je me rend compte avec stuper que vous êtes pareil voir pire avec votre procès ridicule.

Vous vous moquez du niveau ras les paquerettes et basse-cour des forums M+, mais-là ce n'est pas mieux.

- Arrêtez cet étalage d'imbécilité,
- SMG, achète-toi une conduite à Prisunic, ou casse-toi,
- les modérateurs, merci de modérer les posts complètement idiots !

J'espère que ça finira vite, sinon, moi, j'me casse !

BzzzbZzzbbzZBZBZzzzz    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

là tu n'as pas tort, et c'est pour ça que je me propose comme médiateur,
il y a quelque temps l'ambiance du bar était meilleure...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*En temp qu'ancien sur les forums je prend une des places de juges, quand débute le procé ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En tant qu'insecte cérébré, je me propose comme donneur de baffe officiel aux imbéciles de services !!!

(et j'ai un ami chirurgien qui excelle dans la chirurgie esthétique à la batte...)

Brr Mmmm, je m'égare.
Soyez intelligent, arrêtez de passer pour des guignols !


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*J'espère que ça finira vite, sinon, moi, j'me casse !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, tu peux.
Si tu ne sais pas qu'il y a déjà eu d'autres procès, que c'est un délire, et que tu prends cela bêtement au premier degré, avec tes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à la con, alors là, oui, tu peux te casser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cher Ouizard modérateur, modérez-moi, s'il-vous-plaît


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Ahahahhaah aaa aahaAAAAhahAHHAHAAAAA !

Très très drôle.


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*oui, tu peux te casser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ou cesser de jouer à _Fantomas_ et assumer


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*Soyez intelligent, arrêtez de passer pour des guignols !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_nan, veux pas, aime bien n'être un guignol!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Ou cesser de jouer à Fantomas et assumer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, on m'a appelé


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Buzzman:
*J'espère que ça finira vite, sinon, moi, j'me casse !

BzzzbZzzbbzZBZBZzzzz    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_au revoir?_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*
Cher Ouizard modérateur, modérez-moi, s'il-vous-plaît   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Nous somme encore dans les limites du judiciérement-admis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cependant, je demandrais aux participants de ne pas transformer ce procès en procès Buzzman

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*

Oui, on m'a appelé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Commissaire Juve, il est là!!!  Commissaire Juve!  Comissaire Juve!!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Je suis déjà loin, avec ma voiture volante


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*Je suis déjà loin, avec ma voiture volante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_même si c'est vrai, c'est faux!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*Je suis déjà loin, avec ma voiture volante   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi, tu ne perd rien pour attendre, car je te retrouverais !!!
quant a SMG, pas de procés, il n'en vaut pas la peine.
vive les bavures, pan, pan !
recrudescence de la violence dans le troisieme district !
j'appelle l'inspecteur morvandioux à la rescousse !


----------



## aes (27 Janvier 2002)

on a autre chose à faire que de juger ce pauvre type.
on est pas aux USA ici, ce genre de probleme releve plus de psychiatrie que de la justice.
si SMG veut se faire pardonner, il ferait mieux de venir boire quelque bieres à la prochaine aes.


----------



## aes (27 Janvier 2002)

... et c'est promis, on ne le mettra pas en bière !


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*on a autre chose à faire que de juger ce pauvre type.
on est pas aux USA ici, ce genre de probleme releve plus de psychiatrie que de la justice.
si SMG veut se faire pardonner, il ferait mieux de venir boire quelque bieres à la prochaine aes.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si c'est lui qui paye les tournées on évitera de l'envoyer au bagne de l'Ile du Diable!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Controle d'alcoolemie !
tous le monde en rang, on commence par le vieux, la haut !


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Les Alcooliques Anonymes:
*... et c'est promis, on ne le mettra pas en bière !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

seulement si il paye ça tourné


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Commissaire, un peu de tenue, on est pas en banlieue ici

Quant à vous les Alcolo allez décuver ailleur


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Quant à vous les Alcolo allez décuver ailleur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ah non, ce sont les membres de l'AE sauvage, mes frères quoi! 
ah au fait, ça veut dire quoi décuver? vider les cuves? allez, viendez, on y va!_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

_Cause crash et pousuite d'un commissaire, voleur recherche clef de 12.
Merci d'avance._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> posté à l'origine par un alcolo
*
ah au fait, ça veut dire quoi décuver? vider les cuves? allez, viendez, on y va!  *
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Décuver...?

Bin euh....

Tiens, pour que je puisse te le montrer file moi quelques tonneaux de vin clairet et un peu de Samos...

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Ouizard]


----------



## Gargamel (27 Janvier 2002)

Gargamel, témoin à charge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

Fantomas s'inscrit comme avocat de SMG.
Celui-ci ne devra donc pas se contenter d'un avocat commis d'office et aura donc le droit à un ténor spécialisé dans les causes perdues.
La défense se prépare


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

Procureur..._potentiel_, pour _m'_équilibrer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*La défense se prépare   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Que les témoins de la défense me contactent par message privé.
Rémunération avantageuse prévue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci d'avance.


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

*Comme c'est mon 501 post utile, que je suis blanc comme neige et incoruptible, je me propose comme juge suprême *






Ouverture du proces n°16464-48466-31sd54 quand le moment sera venu et que tout les avocats et procureurs seront officiellement annocé.







[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

alèm, témoin à charge constante.


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*alèm, témoin à charge constante.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_nan parce que à décharge, ça le fait pas!_





_surtout à décharge constante!_


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

Les cadidatures osnt toujours ouvertes, mais voici un petit récapitulatif.

Jurés :
- McLaurent
- 

Juges (presidents ou assesseurs)
- Macinside
- Sirilius
- 

Procureurs
- Telemac
- Zarathoustra
- 

Avocats de la défense
- Fantomas
-

Témoins de la défense
- Aricosec
- 

Témoins a charge
- Gargamel
- Alèm
- 

Médiateur-Modérateur
- Ouizard


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

Au faite ou a lieu le procé ? sur le forum ? ou quelqu'un peu nous monté un serveur carracho/hotline pour qu'il est lieu ?


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Au faite ou a lieu le procé ? sur le forum ? ou quelqu'un peu nous monté un serveur carracho/hotline pour qu'il est lieu ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sur le forum ca va être foireux
Un vendredi ou un samedi soir obligatoirement  !!! Et oui je travail et je dois me lever quand même assez tôt. (je sais pas pour vous)


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Au faite ou a lieu le procé ? sur le forum ? ou quelqu'un peu nous monté un serveur carracho/hotline pour qu'il est lieu ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le lieu du procès arrive!  tous les débats seront retransmis ici! je vous propose le toubar comme lieu des débats!


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Je vous propose le toubar comme lieu des débats!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...ben voyons...


----------



## baax (27 Janvier 2002)

Mesdames, messieurs

Vous n'etes pas sans savoir que, très prochainement, aura lieu le procès de SMG (voir plus haut).

Toutes les places ne sont pas encore vendues et tous les acteurs du procès ne sont pas encore nommés.
Aussi, nous comptons sur la civilité des MacGéiens pour avoir un jury complet et ce au plus vite afin de procéder au jugement de SMG dans les plus brefs délais, conformément aux lois en vigueur dans la Communauté Européenne.

Ci dessous, un diagramme de la salle du procès avec les places restant disponibles.
Inscrivez vous au plus vite !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

le lieu du procès arrive!  tous les débats seront retransmis ici! je vous propose le toubar comme lieu des débats!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ouai si ca fonctionne pour tout le monde et si ca plante pas... faut-il avoir encore le bon navigateur... _


----------



## kodex (27 Janvier 2002)

_Ben v'là aut'e chose...! Fantomas qu'a bouffé mon abeille... Qu'est ce que je vais devenir, moi, maintenant? _





_Il reste des places plein partout dans votre tribunal mais j'ai pas vu de petits bancs pour le public... C'est un huis-clos??? J'serais bien venu au chaud avec vous, c'est encore l'hiver dans la rue...
Pis, comme ça, j'aurais pu demander des autographes à mes héros..._





_Tant pis, j'prend une place de juré corruptible! _





fablue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*
Tant pis, j'prend une place de juré corruptible! 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour tout ce qui est corruption, il faut voir avec
 moi en privé


----------



## baax (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*

Tant pis, j'prend une place de juré corruptible! 





fablue*_<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Votre inscription en tant que juré a été enregistrée.
Vous êtes à ce jour le juré N°2. Il vous sera notifié sur ce forum la date et l'heure du procès.
Merci

euh au fait, c'est combien pour influencer ta décision antonhamékoncience ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kodex (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fantomas:
*

Pour tout ce qui est corruption, il faut voir avec
 moi en privé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Uniquement quand tu m'auras rendu mon abeille... J'ai plus de miel pour mes tisanes!_


----------



## kodex (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*euh au fait, c'est combien pour influencer ta décision antonhamékoncience ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Ben justement, comme j'ai plus beaucoup de miel et que mes réserves m'ont été dérobées par un vilain nounours, quelques pôts seraient les bienvenus..._


----------



## baax (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*

Ben justement, comme j'ai plus beaucoup de miel et que mes réserves m'ont été dérobées par un vilain nounours, quelques pôts seraient les bienvenus...









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé, mais mon pot de miel est déja réservé pour quequ'un d'autre !

Galopin va !


----------



## kodex (27 Janvier 2002)

_...Et pis aussi une nouvelle ruche pour mon abeille "buzzman" que des "pas-gentils gens" m'ont vexé. Voilà...!_


----------



## benjamin (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*...Et pis aussi une nouvelle ruche pour mon abeille "buzzman" que des "pas-gentils gens" m'ont vexé. Voilà...!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Qui ça ?


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

n'oubliÃ© pas !!
En tant que juge suprÃªme, je ne suis pas corrupible (eh oui) !!!
Si corruption il y a, des amandes (fortement salÃ©) seront appliquÃ© Ã  qui ose enfreindre mes lois (et oui, je suis entrÃ© en plein dans le personage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pouvant se commuer en peine de prison.

Alors gare Ã  vos fesses


----------



## baax (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*n'oubliÃ© pas !!
En tant que juge suprÃªme, je ne suis pas corrupible (eh oui) !!!
Si corruption il y a, des amandes (fortement salÃ©) seront appliquÃ© Ã  qui ose enfreindre mes lois (et oui, je suis entrÃ© en plein dans le personage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) pouvant se commuer en peine de prison.

Alors gare Ã  vos fesses    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

KwÃª ??? je ©omprÃnds rien Ã ©e que tu dis !


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Alors gare Ã  vos fesses    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_allez, ose venir me fesser mon petit sil'!!_











_grande folle va!_


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

Au faite c'est quand la date du proces ?


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Au faite c'est quand la date du proces ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand le juge (c'est a dire moi) aura le temps (eh oui, j'ai beaucoup d'affaire en cour).
premierement, il manque encore des jurés et des temois
2e ment, je dois donner plein d'amandes a tout ces temois et jures corrompus

3, y a pas encore


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

KwÃª ??? je ©omprÃnds rien Ã ©e que tu dis !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pff meme sous X, y a des fuites !! Moi qui pensais etre enfin au sec


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

pff meme sous X, y a des fuites !! Moi qui pensais etre enfin au sec    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_avec ça, ça me donne toujours pas de fessées!_


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

allez, ose venir me fesser mon petit sil'!!











grande folle va!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
*

avec ça, ça me donne toujours pas de fessées!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Tentative de corruption mon petit Alem !!!

*MA VENGEANCE SERA TERRIBLE !!*   J' abandonne les les bottes et je prend le fouet!!! Tu va enfin voir de quel bois je me chauffe!!!

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

il est déjà en place


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*


Tentative de corruption mon petit Alem !!!

MA VENGEANCE SERA TERRIBLE !!   J' abandonne les les bottes et je prend le fouet!!! Tu va enfin voir de quel bois je me chauffe!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_oh oui, fouette-moi, grand vicieux!_


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

oh oui, fouette-moi, grand vicieux!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh, tu peux me preter le fouet ??


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

bande de sado !


----------



## silirius (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*bande de sado !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouai, c'est vrai ca !!! Bande de sado   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








ps: elle va dire quoi Madam Alem ??


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*ps: elle va dire quoi Madam Alem ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Gribouille? rien, elle regardera!_


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Euh, tu peux me preter le fouet ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_j'ai qu'une cravache en cuir, ça ira?_


----------



## aricosec (27 Janvier 2002)

*ça avance !*

grace au formidable travail d'organisation des éminents ZARA et BAAX,l'organigramme des protagonistes se precise,a part buzman le lobotomisé,il se forme un concenssus pour allez au bout du bout,n'oublions pas de s'inscrire dans la liste,pour etoffer cette merveilleuse aventure

_
d'un coup d'rapiere sur le sol certains l'etendrais
mais sirmacgrégor n'est pas le duc de guise
ses forfaits sur macg valent bien un procés
le juger equitablement sera notre devise_


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

_Gribouille_







_Gribouille_







_Gribouille_







_Gribouille_


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Gribouille







Gribouille







Gribouille




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_et hop une petite publicité pour mon Gribouille!_








[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et hop une petite publicité pour mon Gribouille!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_il le mérite!_







_Gribouille_







_Gribouille_


----------



## Télémac (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ici il serait charitable de n'afficher que des idées précises,en somme un récapitulatif qu'il faudra mettre a jour pour le procés communauté macg contre SIRMAC GINETTE

il nous faut des jurés,des témoins de la défense,et des avocats

des procureurs potentiels
 TELEMAC
-?
-?
-?

"mais qu'a donc fait sa majesté sirmacgrégor"*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Je sais que les avocats peuvent être nommés d'office  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je ne savais pas que le Procureur peut l'être aussi ?

En vertu de quoi je suis nommé à ce poste ?

Vous n'avez pas lu mon précédent post dans « mais qua donc fait . » ?

J'ai rompu mes relations Diplomatiques avec les pays Belligérants  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai quitté la planète MacG. 

De plus mon statut Diplomatique empêche que je puisse être coopté-désigné doffice par les autorités locales desdits pays.


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Janvier 2002)

Il rest une place pour moi en tant que juge ??????


----------



## baax (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Il rest une place pour moi en tant que juge ??????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il manque un assesseur en effet, lapin !
si tu veux la place, confirme vite !

Concernant la 2e place du procureur, puisque Télémac (ce foie jaune !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) vient de se replier, tremblant, au dela des murs de ses ambassades, il faut vite le trouver !
J'imagine naturellement que Bengili (ce grand homme dont la vision de la justice n'a d'égale que sa propension a uriner sur les nioubies), j'imagine donc, disais-je, que je devrais faire des phrases moins longues et que le sus-cité Bengili conviendrait à merveille à ce rôle de procureur.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'il se manifeste donc rapidos fissa !!


----------



## aricosec (27 Janvier 2002)

_ont  regrettent cher télémac
c'est pas une habitude de mac
de s'défiler au bon moment
et de lacher ses fréres de sang
oh ! toi roi des posteurs pervers
témoins nous ont t'a vu le faire
rectifier et changer ton post
ne dit pas que tu a la cosse
de te mouiller plus en avant
pour ce divertissement d'enfant
bien sur tout ça n'est pas génial
mais au moins ça ne fait pas d'mal_

signé   don aricosec


----------



## Télémac (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*
(ce foie jaune !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as encore couché avec mon infirmière qui a tout tafté.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





qu'est ce que tu veux à force de trainer dans toutes les réceptions diplomatiques cela devient une maladie profes.


----------



## Télémac (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ont  regrettent cher télémac
c'est pas une habitude de mac
de s'défiler au bon moment
et de lacher ses fréres de sang
oh ! toi roi des posteurs pervers
témoins nous ont t'a vu le faire
rectifier et changer ton post
ne dit pas que tu a la cosse
de te mouiller plus en avant
pour ce divertissement d'enfant
bien sur tout ça n'est pas génial
mais au moins ça ne fait pas d'mal

signé   don aricosec





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Votre seigneurie Don Aricosec    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis très honoré de votre grande mansuétude .

















mais la question n'est pas la je vous la donne en  privé  à toi comme à Baax

[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## baax (27 Janvier 2002)

Télémac, il reste des places de jurés (corruptibles et intègres) et de témoins (à charges et à décharges).

intéressé ??


----------



## Bialès (27 Janvier 2002)

Moi, je serai avocat de la défense ET témoin à charge!

C'est noté Mr Baax?


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2002)

moi qui pensais trouver plus de PROC que de bavards,je viens de recevoir une lettre piégée de maitre TELEMAC,m'annonçant sa defection perpétuelle,la gourde de bignole l'a ouverte a la vapeur et s'est fait péter le ratelier,elle vient de refaire sa valise

sauvé

ce SIRMACGREGOR fout les jetons,il y a déja plusieurs contrats de lancer.

KILLER or not KILLER ?







[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Gargamel (28 Janvier 2002)

_c'est tout ce dont vous êtes capable!!!! bandes de lavettes!! même pas capable d'aller jusqu'au bout!

*Dégage SMG, tu nous fait braire! on en a marre de tes posts imbéciles, de tes citations sorties du petit larousse, de tes smileys vides de sens, TU NOUS GONFLES! DÉGAGE!*

un bon lynchage public aurait permis de te rappeler  TOUTES LES RAISONS pour lesquels tu nous gonfles mais les posteurs ont la frilosité comme une deuxième peau pas du genre à s'amuser à l'arrière de leurs mercos!

*bref, va te faire fumer ailleurs, amich!!*_


----------



## Gargamel (28 Janvier 2002)

_ça me rapelle un tube de NTM interdit d'ondes:
"justice nsm, le dernier juge" comprenne qui pourra_


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*moi qui pensais trouver plus de PROC que de bavards,je viens de recevoir une lettre piégée de maitre TELEMAC,m'annonçant sa defection perpétuelle,la gourde de bignole l'a ouverte a la vapeur et s'est fait péter le ratelier,elle vient de refaire sa valise
[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par aricosec]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon ben mon cher arico, je crois que ce vieux bar macgé commence a être quelque peu figé dans l'ambre des bonnes manières et du politiquement Korrek !

Faut pas dire de mal du pov'SMG ! tout le monde il a bien l'droit d'vivre ! alors tout le monde se tait svp !
Pis si il est vraiment trop chiant, ben on fera comme si il l'était pas !

bien a vous


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2002)

pour résumer, bcp d'énergie dépensé pour un imbécile!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Janvier 2002)

EUh je rentre, et qu'est ce que je voit ?
4 pages de décision sur SMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon bah dans ce que je viens de voir, j'accepte de prendre le rôle de procureur


----------



## mtra (28 Janvier 2002)

on peut lancer des cacahouetes?


----------



## silirius (28 Janvier 2002)

Bon bon, si je recapitule: 
- on a des juges (c'est deja ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en suffisance
- des avocats de la defence
Il manque encore quelsques jurés et 1 conseillé du procureur .


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Janvier 2002)

Ok alors je confirme... juge...

je peux etre aussi juré ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Pour ne pas tomber dans la violence, je propose, à titre informel, une motion d'ostracisme plutôt qu'un châtiment.


Autrement où est l'accusé ??


----------



## mtra (28 Janvier 2002)

et mes cacahouetes?


----------



## silirius (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*et mes cacahouetes?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nan, c'est lourd les cacahouettes !!
lance des ptits boulets !


----------



## silirius (28 Janvier 2002)

*
ATTENTION MESDAMES ET MESIEUX, ENFANTS ET ADOLESCENTS, PUBERT ET PREPUBERT, NOUVEAUX-NÉ ET TROISIÈME AGE !!


AUDIENCE PRÉLIMINAIRE PROGRAMMÉE LE VENDREDI 1 FÉVRIER 2002 !!!


TOUT LES AVOCATS ET PROCUREURS (LES JUGES AUSSI  BIEN EVIDEMENT) DOIVENT ÊTRE PRÉSENT !!!
CELLE-CI DURERA 30 MIN !!

VERS 21H30 TOUS LES JURÉS DOIVENT ARRIVER AVEC LE PUBLIC (ET OUI, PROCES PUBLIQUE, NOTER "AMI" SMG ACCUSÉ EST L'ENEMI PUBLIQUE LE PLUS EN VOGUE EN CE MOMENT)

LIEU Où LE PROCES CE ÉEROULERA EST FIXÉ AU TOUBAR !! (SAUF SI QUELQU'UN SAIT NOUS CRÉER UN PTIT SERVEUR CHAT) 


NOUS CHERCHONS UN GRÈFIER QUI SERA CHARGER DE FAIRE UN COPIER COLLER DE LA DISCUTION PUBLIQUE TOUTE LES 10 MINUTES DANS LE FORUM OU LA PLEINTE FUT DÉPOSSÉE


*

PS: ENVOIER MOI UN MAIL POUR QUE J'EN FASSE UN SEUL ET UNIQUE POST AVEC LES PRÉSENCES   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CE SERA PLUS FACILE

[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*
LIEU Où LE PROCES CE ÉEROULERA EST FIXÉ AU TOUBAR !! (SAUF SI QUELQU'UN SAIT NOUS CRÉER UN PTIT SERVEUR CHAT) 

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Euh non pas le toubar, je croit que ca va pas être possible malheuresement..

y'aura trop de personne et on pourra pas suivre, ca va pas être cool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faudra trouver autre chose....


----------



## Gargamel (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*faudra trouver autre chose....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_on a qu'à l'abattre là froidement de 2600 balles dans la nuque!, je peux le faire si vous voulez, it's my pleasure!_


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*Moi, je serai avocat de la défense ET témoin à charge!

C'est noté Mr Baax?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viens d'avoir le conseil constitutionnel en ligne, et je suis au regret, monsieur Biales, de ne pouvoir accepter cette double !
Reste a vous décider ! soit l'avocat de la défense, soit témoin a charge !

bien a vous
Baax

PS rien n'empeche de prendre un 2e pseudo !


----------



## Bialès (28 Janvier 2002)

J'en suis fort marri.

Bon, je serai avocat de la défense et mon ami Kara sera témoin à charge.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Pa


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Ou, je serai témoin à charge!

Et avec tout ce que Bialès m'a raconté, je peux vous certifier que j'aurais des choses à dire!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

Pas de procés : les aristos à la lanterne..... 
 Qu'on lui coupe la tête et qu'on la mette  dans un Quicksilver pour la faire cuire.


 ?????????????????????????????X?????????????????????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

je tiens à signaler que je serai totalement incorruptible et prompt à dénoncer les méfaits de SMG!!

Même la menace d'une attaque de hackers expérimentés ne me fera pas reculer!


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

Bien noté Bialès, et bienvenu a Kara !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Télémac m'a informé qu'il ne sera pas un acteur du procès pour des raisons qui lui sont propres !
Dont acte !

Télémac, tu ne veux vraiment pas faire un effort ??
Tu pourrais etre chroniqueur,  le "Frédéric Pottecher" du procès ?
non ?

bon !

bien a vous


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

Oyez oyez braves macgéiens !!

Le sieur zara vient de s'apercevoir que la mission de procureur lui mettait trop la pression, il devient donc juré N°4!






Résultat, y'a plus de procureur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

C'est surtout le résultat d'un formidable lobbying de moi-même qui m'a permis d'éliminer le meilleur des procureurs de la place.
Décidément, ce procès s'annonce bien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

C'est bien mon avis pas de procureur  ! pas de procès  :qu'on le pende haut et court
Le mieux c'est de l'attacher  (avec un noeud dans le catalogue ) à une arborescence d'un fichier Wintel de le mettre  debout sur un PC et de filer un bon coup de pompe à ce truc beige et vla, on n'en parle plus. 

 Au moins les PC sa peut servir à quelque chose.


??????????????????????X?????????????????


----------



## Télémac (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Bien noté Bialès, et bienvenu a Kara !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Télémac m'a informé qu'il ne sera pas un acteur du procès pour des raisons qui lui sont propres !
Dont acte !
bien a vous*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


raisons  qui  sont hors sujet mais évidentes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 janvier 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## benjamin (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fiducia:
*C'est bien mon avis pas de procureur  ! pas de procès  :qu'on le pende haut et court
Le mieux c'est de l'attacher  (avec un noeud dans le catalogue ) à une arborescence d'un fichier Wintel de le mettre  debout sur un PC et de filer un bon coup de pompe à ce truc beige et vla, on n'en parle plus. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'abord on juge.
Après on lynche.
Quitte à ce que le procès soit truqué.
Il faut légitimer la violence


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2002)

_en équitation cela s'appelle des refus, au troisième refus, vous êtes éliminés!_


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2002)

*" STOP ! rien ne va plus !*

le ci devant macgrégor vient de s"évader du cachot ou il était détenu,il faut embaucher quelques chasseurs de prime avant le procés,difficile de raccourcir un absent
ça devient inquietant,ce procés va nous couter la peau du cul,il serait charitable de faire péter le caisson a l'accusé dés la localisation.

un bon mac est un wisky dans mon verre

signé  GLENDFIDICH (sans glace)


----------



## Number One (28 Janvier 2002)

Euh, j'arrive sans doute un peu tard, mais il reste des postes à pourvoir ?


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Euh, j'arrive sans doute un peu tard, mais il reste des postes à pourvoir ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Assesseur
Procureur
juré

au choix !!


----------



## Number One (28 Janvier 2002)

Je prendrais juré monsieur Baax  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et félicitation pour la salle du tribunal, c'est du grand art !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2002)

En tant que président du juré (et ben ouais le juré n°1 c'est moi) je te propose de rejoindre nos rang, NumberOne....


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

Bien noté !
merci


----------



## Number One (28 Janvier 2002)

Parce que tu crois que je t'ai attendu


----------



## Number One (28 Janvier 2002)

Merci à vous maître Baax


----------



## baax (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Merci à vous maître Baax   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Maitre Baax" !
rhaaaa c'est bon !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

"Maitre Baax" !
rhaaaa c'est bon !!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_keski faut pas entendre_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

Quand a moi je postule pour le poste de Chasseur de prime... Mais j'aimerai savoir de combien est la récompense ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2002)

Posté à l'origine par baax:
lUNDI 28 JANVIER 2002

COMMUNICATION IMPORTANTE

Situation a 12h00


La défense et l'accusation devront au plus vite 
annoncer les témoins qu'ils désirent appeler a la barre
_________
je signale au RASCAL BAAX que je suis témoin de la défense de la premiere heure
non mais
 rolleyes:


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*EUh je rentre, et qu'est ce que je voit ?
4 pages de décision sur SMG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon bah dans ce que je viens de voir, j'accepte de prendre le rôle de procureur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et ho, vous savez lire les amis ??

Lisez ce message que j'avais laissé, je prend le rôle de procureur, c'est bon


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2002)

macquounet a disparu ,L'AMIRAL en ai témoin










[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## Tyler (29 Janvier 2002)

Reste-t-il une place de juret pour moi ? Ou autre ?


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2002)

_moi, moi, moi, j'veux être procureur-killer .... vite mon costume, vite la petrite perruque avec la robe ... ahhhh ça vas e^tre proctologique comme procès... moi je vous le dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (qqun à pensé au petit buffet campagnard à la fin de l'audience  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non parceque un procès sans gueuleton à la fin, les nolives dénoyotées et re-noyotées avec des p'tits trucs rouges ki piquent, les miniardises à la crème, la poire, la vodka, le Gin, l'eau de vie, des bassines pour gerber, un fouet en cuir pour s'occuper de SMG attaché dans une cage pour pratiques Sado-Maso pendant le buffet, ça le fait pas... alors fô organiser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*moi, moi, moi, j'veux être procureur-killer .... vite mon costume, vite la petrite perruque avec la robe ... ahhhh ça vas e^tre proctologique comme procès... moi je vous le dit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (qqun à pensé au petit buffet campagnard à la fin de l'audience   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non parceque un procès sans gueuleton à la fin, les nolives dénoyotées et re-noyotées avec des p'tits trucs rouges ki piquent, les miniardises à la crème, la poire, la vodka, le Gin, l'eau de vie, des bassines pour gerber, un fouet en cuir pour s'occuper de SMG attaché dans une cage pour pratiques Sado-Maso pendant le buffet, ça le fait pas... alors fô organiser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_nous comptions sur toi!_


----------



## baax (29 Janvier 2002)

Bon nous avons nos 2 procureurs-proctologues, MGZ toine et Gribouille
Tyler, tu es le juré N°7


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (29 Janvier 2002)

Ouai, proicureur avec mon grand ami Gribouille...

Ca va être un bon jour pour SMG _si on le retrouve_


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Ouai, proicureur avec mon grand ami Gribouille...

Ca va être un bon jour pour SMG si on le retrouve



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ouh, je sens venir des plaidoiries saignantes à souhait! avec examens du condamné en profondeur!_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Janvier 2002)

N'ayant jamais rien dit contre Sir, que je plaint de tout mon âme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 , j'aimerais si c'est encore possible être un avocat de la défense.... J'ai toujours révé d'être un Badinter, sauver de la chaise électrique un homme pourtant coupable!! Si "_Maitre_" Baax et autres juges etc... m'acceptent??












------------
Yann-Bleiz; héro vengeur qui punira quiconque fera du mal à quelqu'un appartennant au Bar MacG!!


----------



## baax (29 Janvier 2002)

LUNDI 28 JANVIER 2002

COMMUNICATION IMPORTANTE

Situation a 12h00

---------------------------------------------------
Président du tribunal : Silirius
Assesseurs : Macinside et Gjouvenat

---------------------------------------------------
Avocats de la Défense : Fantomas et Bialès

---------------------------------------------------
Procureurs : à déterminer

---------------------------------------------------
Jurès
McLaurent
Fablue
Kara
NumberOne
Zarathoustra
[MGZ]Toine

---------------------------------------------------
La défense et l'accusation devront au plus vite 
annoncer les témoins qu'ils désirent appeler a la barre





PS quelqu'un a vu l'accusé ?? La contumace c'est moins drole !!


----------



## baax (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*N'ayant jamais rien dit contre Sir, que je plaint de tout mon âme    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 , j'aimerais si c'est encore possible être un avocat de la défense.... J'ai toujours révé d'être un Badinter, sauver de la chaise électrique un homme pourtant coupable!! Si "Maitre" Baax et autres juges etc... m'acceptent??











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé Yann-Bleiz, la défense est complète !
Manque l'accusation et 6 jurés !


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2002)

il faut s'entrainer pour ne pas dire de conneries au procés

*répétition pour tous !*
_____________________
la partie civile a l'arico !

vous l'arico,vous prétendez que l'accusé n'est pas méchant,qu'il agit sans réfléchir,et qu'on peut le racheter

ARICOSEC
_oui maitre c'est un homme fonciérement bon,il donne aux pauvres,et quand on le charrie dans le forum,il pleure a chaudes larmes et se frappe le torse,je l'est même vu un soir manger ses poings,soyez indulgent._
_____________
(apparté)
bon ça va je suis prêt a vous


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
oui maitre
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

*OBJECTION votre horreur, l'avocat de la défonce se permet d'être insolent vis à vis du Parquet et de la Cour. Voyons, Maitre Aricosec, vous êtes priés de dire "monseigneur" au juge, "Messeigneurs" aux asseceurs, et "Excelence-sublissime-et magnifique" au procureur (c'est à dire moi même)

je demande un réprimande pour ce manque au protocole inhérent à notre respect mutuel : Trois jours au pain sec et à la Floraline *


----------



## kodex (29 Janvier 2002)

_Bien bien bien... Maintenant que le-dit accusé n'est plus dans nos murs..._



_Il a du croiser la route d'un grand prédateur..._




_Il va falloir penser à ne plus associer ces trois belles lettres que sont s, M et G!_

_Et puis, sans l'accusé, plus vraiment de procés! Les condamnations par contumace, c'est caduque, c'est pipo et perlimpimpin!!!_





_Quoi c'est donc qu'on fait maintenant? Une petite chanson?_


----------



## kodex (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*Bien bien bien... Maintenant que le-dit accusé n'est plus dans nos murs...



Il a du croiser la route d'un grand prédateur...




Il va falloir penser à ne plus associer ces trois belles lettres que sont s, M et G!

Et puis, sans l'accusé, plus vraiment de procés! Les condamnations par contumace, c'est caduque, c'est pipo et perlimpimpin!!!





Quoi c'est donc qu'on fait maintenant? Une petite chanson?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## kodex (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fablue:
*Bien bien bien... Maintenant que le-dit accusé n'est plus dans nos murs...



Il a du croiser la route d'un grand prédateur...




Il va falloir penser à ne plus associer ces trois belles lettres que sont s, M et G!

Et puis, sans l'accusé, plus vraiment de procés! Les condamnations par contumace, c'est caduque, c'est pipo et perlimpimpin!!!





Quoi c'est donc qu'on fait maintenant? Une petite chanson?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Je crois que je vais reprendre un p'tit calva... Le café passe mal ce matin!_


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Janvier 2002)

si il reste une place de juré, je veux bien la prendre


----------



## baax (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*si il reste une place de juré, je veux bien la prendre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bien noté ! 





vous serez convoqué en temps et en heure !


----------

